# Just wishing - some TN places for you to look at



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I live near the TN border with AL, on the AL side. But the soft rolling hills get to me.

I was on http://www.valleymls.com just looking through at some places.. all of the listing numbers I'm going to give you to look at are for sale tonight, and all have some acres. I looked from about $200,000 down.

Maybe you'll enjoy windowshopping, or maybe even someone will find something that suits them. All of these are reasonably close to Huntsville with Marshall Space Flight Center, and Redstone Arsenal in case someone is with Base Realignment that is happening.

here's the numbers of ones I liked....
281918 Petersburg, TN
287371 Fayetteville TN
290660 Pulaski TN
282741 Goodsprings TN
282902 Kelso TN
271318 Flintville TN
277179 Mulberry TN
272674 Taft Tn (this has 2 buried 500gal propane tanks and an observatory build. - that's why it caught my eye)
285265 Belvidere TN (I love the quirkiness of this one)(had to fix the number typo)
286876 Kelso, TN

Anyway - thought I'd share, if only for something to do on a cold winter's night.

Angie


----------



## mezzogirl (May 25, 2008)

I'm a sucker for the second one. I like historic stuff, because if you want to put those things in your modern house, you're looking at paying a pretty penny to get them. And I love the hills too. I grew up where it was flat as a board, so when I see hills and mountains, I get giddy.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Our place is for sale...... Hills, trees, creeks........


----------



## LindaLK (Jan 8, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone, 


Thank you Angie for sharing the web~site. I am having problems viewing it with this Webtv of mine.
I will take a look at it with the kids` P.C..


Hubby and I want to relocate to TN from CT. We fell in love with it a few years back, while visiting friends. The ony problem is the economy. We need to sell this place first. Right now it is a buyers market, not a sellers, and so many foreclosures.

Have a good day!



Hugs,
Linda


----------

